# Final Fantasy XIV



## skyliegirl33 (Jun 30, 2022)

Hi there! I was curious if anyone here has been able to get FFXIV running? Specifically with the open source drivers. I briefly had it running when I had my Nvidia card, although not with DXVK so performance was terrible. The game almost launches, but then I get an error in Japanese that roughly says: "Final Fantasy XIV had an unexpected error." Looking at the wine logs, there isn't much to note at all, so I'm wondering if it's a mesa issue? Other games seem to work fine with DXVK.

Wine log when getting the error:

```
0280:fixme:fsync:do_fsync futexes not supported on this platform.
0280:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub
0280:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub
0280:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub
0280:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub
0280:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub
0280:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub
0280:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub
0280:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub
0280:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub
0280:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub
0280:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub
0280:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub
0284:fixme:ver:GetCurrentPackageId (0000000003A3FDF0 0000000000000000): stub
0280:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub
0280:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub
0108:fixme:msctf:InputProcessorProfileMgr_GetActiveProfile (022DCEC8)->({34745c63-b2f0-4784-8b67-5e12c8701a31} 011AE3C4)
0108:fixme:ieframe:ViewObject_SetAdvise aspects and/or flags not supported yet
0108:fixme:msctf:InputProcessorProfileMgr_GetActiveProfile (022DCEC8)->({34745c63-b2f0-4784-8b67-5e12c8701a31} 011ADBC4)
0108:fixme:msctf:InputProcessorProfileMgr_GetActiveProfile (022DCEC8)->({34745c63-b2f0-4784-8b67-5e12c8701a31} 011ADB74)
0108:fixme:msctf:InputProcessorProfileMgr_GetActiveProfile (022DCEC8)->({34745c63-b2f0-4784-8b67-5e12c8701a31} 011ADB74)
0108:fixme:ieframe:ControlSite_OnFocus (01765D70)->(0)
0108:fixme:ieframe:InPlaceSite_OnInPlaceDeactivateEx fNoRedraw (1) ignored
0108:fixme:mshtml:HlinkTarget_SetBrowseContext (017C5948)->(00000000)
0108:fixme:msg:ChangeWindowMessageFilter 4a 00000002
028c:fixme:fsync:do_fsync futexes not supported on this platform.
028c:fixme:heap:RtlSetHeapInformation 00000000007B0000 0 000000000022EC60 4 stub
028c:fixme:seh:WerSetFlags (2) stub
028c:fixme:heap:RtlSetHeapInformation 0000000000000000 1 0000000000000000 0 stub
02a8:fixme:fsync:do_fsync futexes not supported on this platform.
02a8:fixme:ntdll:NtQuerySystemInformation info_class SYSTEM_PERFORMANCE_INFORMATION
02a8:fixme:seh:WerSetFlags (2) stub
02a8:fixme:heap:RtlSetHeapInformation 00000000 1 00000000 0 stub
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jun 30, 2022)

Hello,

i was able to play FF XIV in the past by using the legacy launcher. Now i think its not possible anymore and you may need an newer proton version there at issue was fixed.

There was recently released a new version there that issue was fixed https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton/releases/tag/proton-7.0-3


----------



## skyliegirl33 (Jun 30, 2022)

I've tried the legacy launcher, XIVLauncher and directly launching `ffxiv_dx11.exe` and they all give the same unlocalized error message. I don't know if that new version would help as it doesn't seem to be related to Wine.. DXVK seems to initialize fine, fwiw.


----------



## skyliegirl33 (Jul 1, 2022)

I managed to get more useful otuput from Wine, but I cannot seem to find any information about the error.

```
0140:err:dbghelp_msc:codeview_process_info Unknown CODEVIEW signature 00000000 in module L"ntdll"
0x000000017007932d ntdll+0x7932d: addb  %al,(%rax)
0128:warn:virtual:free_ranges_insert_view range 0xe30000 - 0xe50000 is already mapped
Wine-dbg>bt
Backtrace:
=>0 0x000000017007932d A_SHAFinal+0x52cad() in ntdll (0x0000000000000000)
```

If anyone has a clue what this would point to, that'd be great.

Update: the game launches with emulators/wine, but emulators/wine-devel and emulators/wine-proton are broken. Something must've changed, sounds like a bug report needs to be made?


----------



## ykla (Jul 17, 2022)

My wine-devel can't run anything as yours.

```
ykla@ykla:~ % wine wincfg

0024:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub

0024:fixme:ntdll:init_cpu_info Failed to get logical processor information, status 0xc0000002.

002c:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub

002c:fixme:ntdll:init_cpu_info Failed to get logical processor information, status 0xc0000002.

002c:fixme:ntdll:get_firmware_info info_class SYSTEM_FIRMWARE_TABLE_INFORMATION

002c:fixme:ntdll:get_firmware_info info_class SYSTEM_FIRMWARE_TABLE_INFORMATION

0034:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub

0034:fixme:ntdll:init_cpu_info Failed to get logical processor information, status 0xc0000002.

003c:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub

003c:fixme:ntdll:init_cpu_info Failed to get logical processor information, status 0xc0000002.

0044:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub

0044:fixme:ntdll:init_cpu_info Failed to get logical processor information, status 0xc0000002.

0050:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub

0050:fixme:ntdll:init_cpu_info Failed to get logical processor information, status 0xc0000002.

0070:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub

0070:fixme:ntdll:init_cpu_info Failed to get logical processor information, status 0xc0000002.

0090:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub

0090:fixme:ntdll:init_cpu_info Failed to get logical processor information, status 0xc0000002.

00a8:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub

00a8:fixme:ntdll:init_cpu_info Failed to get logical processor information, status 0xc0000002.

00c0:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub

00c0:fixme:ntdll:init_cpu_info Failed to get logical processor information, status 0xc0000002.

Application could not be started, or no application associated with the specified file.

ShellExecuteEx failed: File not found.



ykla@ykla:~ % 00d4:fixme:ntdll:create_logical_proc_info stub

00d4:fixme:ntdll:init_cpu_info Failed to get logical processor information, status 0xc0000002.

ykla@ykla:~ % wine --version
wine-7.12
ykla@ykla:~ % 

ykla@ykla:~ %
```


----------

